# grafik von spielen verbessern



## petermafai19 (2. August 2011)

grafik von spielen verbessern
hi, vorweg erstmal ich kenne mich mit pc nicht so gut aus sprich fachbegriffe sind mir fremd. also jetzt zur meiner frage:

Ich möchte wie im titel schon benannt meine grafik in spielen verbessern. Muss ich nur meine grafikkarte dafür austauschen oder auch andere sachen? 
Hier die Leistungen von meinen PC: 

Betriebssystem: Win 7 home premuim 64-Bit-Version
Systemmodell: ipower g3610
bios: Default system bios
Prozessor: intel(r) Core(tm) i5 cpu 750 @2.67ghz (4cpus), durchschnittlich 2.7ghz
Auslagerunsdatei: 2130 mb verwendet , 10138mb verfügbar
Directx- version: directx 11

jetzt die grakka:
name:nvidia gefore gtx 260
dac-typ: Inegrated ramdac
gesamtspeicher ca.: 4071mb
Anzeigemodus: 1920 x 1080 (32bit)(59hz)

Hoffe das ihr damit was anfangen kann. wäre sehr freundlich wenn ihr antworten würdet.
MFG petermafai


----------



## Konov (2. August 2011)

petermafai19 schrieb:


> grafik von spielen verbessern
> hi, vorweg erstmal ich kenne mich mit pc nicht so gut aus sprich fachbegriffe sind mir fremd. also jetzt zur meiner frage:
> 
> Ich möchte wie im titel schon benannt meine grafik in spielen verbessern. Muss ich nur meine grafikkarte dafür austauschen oder auch andere sachen?
> ...



Die Grafikkarte ist schon etwas älter, aber nicht sooo schlecht.
Kommt drauf an, was du spielst und vorallem in welchen Einstellungen du spielst.

Da du eine HD Auflösung angegeben hast (1920x1080 = Full HD), gerät deine Grafikkarte sicherlich an ihre Grenzen.
Was mich wundert, ist, dass du geschrieben hast, dass deine GTX260 4 GB Speichert hat. ^^ Da ist schon enorm viel, vllt. ist es aber auch ein anderes Speichermodell, da müsste mal einer der Experten hier im Forum was zu sagen.

Wenn du mit "Grafik verbessern" meinst, dass es schneller laufen soll und bessere Qualität, dann solltest du dir z.B. eine GTX460 oder eine GTX560 Ti kaufen.
Die passen auch zu deinem i5 Prozessor. Könnte es sein, dass sich die 4GB Speicher auf den RAM beziehen, nicht auf den Grafikkarten Speicher?

Bin da etwas verwirrt. 
Also versuch zu klären, ob du 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) hast, wenn das der Fall ist, dann greif zu einer GTX560 Ti, oder eine 460er, je nachdem wieviel Geld du ausgeben möchtest. Eine 460er ist günstiger als eine 560er.


----------



## Felix^^ (2. August 2011)

Seine Grafikkarte hat 4 GB weil die sich ganz einfach was vom RAM des PC´s abzweigt.


----------



## Palimbula (2. August 2011)

Nach der Modellbezeichnung (iPower G3610) zu urteilen, nennst du einen Komplett PC (wahrscheinlich von Packard Bell) dein Eigen. Prinzipiell kann man auch in solche Computer neue/andere Komponenten, z. B. Grafikkarte, einbauen, allerdings besteht die Gefahr des Garantieverlustes. Sowohl wikipedia als auch nVidia geben als Größe des VRAM, bie der GTX 260, 896MB an. Somit scheint die genannte Gesamtspeichergröße nicht zu stimmen. Nutze doch bitte mal folgende Programme um genauere Daten deines PC's zu erhalten

- AIDA (ehemals Everest Home)
oder
- SIW
oder
- CPU-Z und GPU-Z


----------



## Caps-lock (2. August 2011)

Spannend wird auch, was du fürn Mainboard hast, was für ein Netzteil und ob überhaupt genug Platz in deinem Gehäuse ist.

Der Rechner hat laut Internet auch 6 GB Speicher ^^...


----------



## Grushdak (2. August 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Nutze doch bitte mal folgende Programme um genauere Daten deines PC's zu erhalten
> ...


Zur Auslesung sehr vieler Infos kann ich auch WinAudit empfehlen.
Das Tool ist sehr klein (1M und bedarf nicht mal einem Setup.

greetz


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

Die Frage ist eher was er mit "Grafik verbessern" meint.

Laufen die spiele nicht rund, also haben sie ruckler und Grafikfehler? 

Oder willst du das das Spiel besser aussieht?

Zweites kann auch eine neue und bessere Grafikkarte nicht ändern, falls du schon maximale Details eingestellt hast.


----------



## petermafai19 (2. August 2011)

also meine grafikkarte hat 1791 mb arbeitsspeicher,
meine spiele laufen schon rund nur zb Total war shogun 2 kann ich nur auf Hoch spielen,da es ansonsten zu viel ruckelt etc. Da ich mir in Zukunft auch zb. Skyrim holen will, möchte ich es nicht auf ganz low grafik spielen.

Meine Frage war eher nur ob ich , wenn ich vorallem die kommenden Spiele mit guter Grafik spielen möchte, nur die Grafikkarte austauschen soll oder auch andere Sachen. Und wenn ja welche?


Edit:
Wo kann ich nachschauen was für ein Mainboard ich habe. Habe mir auch mittlerweile WinAudit downgeloadet.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

Wenn es da einen Log gibt am besten mal hier reinposten.


----------



## Palimbula (2. August 2011)

Bevor du dir über einen Austausch der Grafikkarte Gedanken machst, solltest du uns zuerst einmal Hersteller/Modell des Netzteils nennen. Es kann nämlich sein, dass das jetzige Netzteil ersetzt werden muss wenn du eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen willst.


----------



## petermafai19 (2. August 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Bevor du dir über einen Austausch der Grafikkarte Gedanken machst, solltest du uns zuerst einmal Hersteller/Modell des Netzteils nennen. Es kann nämlich sein, dass das jetzige Netzteil ersetzt werden muss wenn du eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen willst.



wo kann ich den nachschauen bzw wo ist das Netzteil überhaupt.(sry für die dummmen Fragen^^)


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

PC aufmachen :>


----------



## Palimbula (2. August 2011)

Das Netzteil ist in der Regel auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses --> einfach dem dicken Stromkabel (Kaltgerätekabel) folgen. Anschliessend das Gehäuse aufschrauben und vom Typenschildn des Netzteils Hersteller/Modell abschreiben und hier nennen.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

Bild würde auch gehen (falls man was erkennen kann).


----------



## xdave78 (2. August 2011)

Bei FertigPCs ist es idR so, dass man fast in jedem Fall das Netzteil aufstocken muss. Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück - aber falls nicht bleibt noch zu hoffen, dass das Netzteil nicht wie zB bei den DELL PCs ne besondere Göße hat und so evtl keine Standardkomponente passt. Aber schau erstmal nach.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2011)

Könnte aber noch ganz gut funktionieren. Die GTX 260 hat auch schon einen recht hohen Strombedarf. Bei einer GTX 560(ti) beispielsweise liegt der ca. 20-25Watt höher.


----------



## petermafai19 (2. August 2011)

Also ich hab mal nachgeschaut, ich hoffe mal das ich das richtige gefunden habe.

Model: FSP 400-60APG
AC Input: 220-240V , 4A, 50Hz,
DC Output : 400 W
             +3,3V
             +12V2


Edit: Das sind jetzt alle Daten von meinem PC
	CPU:	
 Intel Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz
 Codename:	Lynnfield
 Revision:	B1
 Technologie:	45 nm
 Taktrate:	2666 MHz
 Caches:	 
 Level 1 Cache:	256 kByte
 Level 2 Cache:	1024 kByte

	Mainboard:	
 ipower G3610
 Northbridge:	Intel DMI Host Bridge Revision 11
 Northbridge Kühler:	
 Southbridge:	Intel P55 Revision 11
 Bios Version:	P01-A4
 Interne Anschlüsse:	2 PCI

	Arbeitsspeicher:	
 Samsung M378B5673EH1-CH9
 Größe:	2048 MB
 Typ:	DDR3 (PC3-10700)
 Taktrate:	667 MHz

 Samsung M378B2873EH1-CH9
 Größe:	1024 MB
 Typ:	DDR3 (PC3-10700)
 Taktrate:	667 MHz

 Samsung M378B5673EH1-CH9
 Größe:	2048 MB
 Typ:	DDR3 (PC3-10700)
 Taktrate:	667 MHz

 Samsung M378B2873EH1-CH9
 Größe:	1024 MB
 Typ:	DDR3 (PC3-10700)
 Taktrate:	667 MHz

	Grafikkarte:	
 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
 Chipsatz:	GeForce GTX 260
 Ram:	1792 MB
 Treiber:	8.15.11.8637

	Laufwerke:	
 WDC WD10EAVS-00D7B1
 Laufwerkstyp:	Festplatte (intern)
 Technische Daten:	Cache: 8192 KB
 Kapazität:	1000 GB
 Interface:	Serial ATA
 Temperatur:	22,00 °C

	Monitore:	
 W2243
 Größe:	21.7" (48 cm x 27 cm)
 Auflösung:	1920 x 1080 @ 59Hz

	Betriebssysteme:	
 Windows 7 (Home Premium) x64

	Benchmark:	
 Aquamark 3
 Übertaktet:	nein


----------



## Klos1 (2. August 2011)

Dann würd ich mir ein vernünftiges Netzteil und eine Geforce 560 TI holen. Oder, wenn du lieber ATI magst, eine ATI 6950. Mehr brauchst du nicht. Die CPU reicht auf jedenfall noch dicke.


----------



## petermafai19 (2. August 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Dann würd ich mir ein vernünftiges Netzteil und eine Geforce 560 TI holen. Oder, wenn du lieber ATI magst, eine ATI 6950. Mehr brauchst du nicht. Die CPU reicht auf jedenfall noch dicke.



Der Vorredner meinte aber es würde mit dem Netzteil hinkommen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. August 2011)

petermafai19 schrieb:


> Der Vorredner meinte aber es würde mit dem Netzteil hinkommen?



Beim Netzteil ist das immer so ne sache, man kanns probieren, aber es kann sein, dass dir das netzteil sofort oder irgendwann später abraucht.


----------



## petermafai19 (2. August 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Beim Netzteil ist das immer so ne sache, man kanns probieren, aber es kann sein, dass dir das netzteil sofort oder irgendwann später abraucht.



welches würdet ihr dann empfehlen?
Und kann ein Laie einfach das Netzteil auswechseln?


----------



## Palimbula (2. August 2011)

Die Empfehlung ist in erster Linie abhängig vom Budget. 50€ werden es aber, aller Voraussicht nach, mindestens sein. Theoretisch ist es kein keine große Schwierigkeit, auch als "Laie", ein Netzteil einzubauen. Da aber immer ein Restrisiko besteht solltest du es von einem Fachmann, in einem Fachgeschäft oder von einem versierten Anwender einbauen lassen.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2011)

petermafai19 schrieb:


> Der Vorredner meinte aber es würde mit dem Netzteil hinkommen?


Könnte hinkommen. Hier mal ein kurzer Vergleich beim Stromverbrauch einer 260er und einer 560Ti.

http://www.hartware.de/review_1236_6.html

Ein Unterschied ist praktisch gar nicht vorhanden, wie man sehen kann. Und im Idle, also im Ruhemodus nur unter Windows, verbraucht die 560Ti sogar deutlich weniger als die 260er.
Sollte also funktionieren.
Wegen den Unterschied von zwei, drei Watt unter Last würde ich jetzt also nicht unbedingt noch Geld für ein Netzteil ausgeben. Es sei denn man will sein Gewissen beruhigen.^^

Edit:
Wichtig ist, dass das Netzteil zwei 6-polige Stromanschlüsse hat. Sollte aber bei der 260er auch nicht anders sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Wenn das NT abraucht, hat er aber auch nix davon. Von daher würde ich (wenn es nicht mit dem Geld total knapp ist), zu einem 50 Euro Netzteil kaufen, damit biste abgesichert.

Z.b. be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7

Auf lange Sicht kannste damit dann auch weiter aufrüsten.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. August 2011)

Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben, dass man sich ein neues holen soll, um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen.


----------



## xdave78 (4. August 2011)

Naja ich würde es ehrlich gesagt mit dem vorhandenen NT erstmal probieren. Ich finde 50&#8364; für "Gewissen beruhigen" und so ziemlich happig. Ich weiss ja nicht wo ihr so lebt und euer Geld herbekommt, aber auch wenn ich genug Geld verdiene würd ich nie auf die Idee kommen mehr oder weniger sinnlos 50&#8364; zu verschleudern. Ich mein wenn das NT abraucht (was der EXTREM Fall ist - wwahrscheinlich wird der PC unter Last einfach ausgehen wenn das NTZ es nicht packt)..na und..dann holt er sich eben eins. Aber wenn beide Grafikkarten die gleiche Leistungsaufnahme haben..ist das doch eigentlich total HIRNIE oder? Ich meine mal im Ernst..ihr kauft Euch doch auch nicht immer gleich "sicherheitshalber" nen neues NT weil die neue Grafikkaret 3W mehr nimmt? Oder womöglich doch?


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja ich würde es ehrlich gesagt mit dem vorhandenen NT erstmal probieren. Ich finde 50€ für "Gewissen beruhigen" und so ziemlich happig. Ich weiss ja nicht wo ihr so lebt und euer Geld herbekommt, aber auch wenn ich genug Geld verdiene würd ich nie auf die Idee kommen mehr oder weniger sinnlos 50€ zu verschleudern. Ich mein wenn das NT abraucht (was der EXTREM Fall ist - wwahrscheinlich wird der PC unter Last einfach ausgehen wenn das NTZ es nicht packt)..na und..dann holt er sich eben eins. Aber wenn beide Grafikkarten die gleiche Leistungsaufnahme haben..ist das doch eigentlich total HIRNIE oder? Ich meine mal im Ernst..ihr kauft Euch doch auch nicht immer gleich "sicherheitshalber" nen neues NT weil die neue Grafikkaret 3W mehr nimmt? Oder womöglich doch?



Also ich seh das etwas "strenger"... das Netzteil ist doch wie ne Batterie im Auto, ohne die läuft nix wenn sie erstmal aus ist.
Und wenn ich nen Zockerrechner zuhause hab (Definitionssache, aber halt ein Rechner, der häufiger zum spielen verwendet wird), dann wäre es mir wichtig, ein gutes und mehr als ausreichendes Netzteil zuhause zu haben.

In dem Fall des TEs wissen wir nur, dass es sich um ein billiges Noname Teil aus einem Komplettrechner handelt. Die 50 oder 60 Euro sind da meiner Meinung nach eine notwendige Investition zur Stabilität des Systems.


----------



## Palimbula (4. August 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja ich würde es ehrlich gesagt mit dem vorhandenen NT erstmal probieren. Ich finde 50€ für "Gewissen beruhigen" und so ziemlich happig. Ich weiss ja nicht wo ihr so lebt und euer Geld herbekommt, aber auch wenn ich genug Geld verdiene würd ich nie auf die Idee kommen mehr oder weniger sinnlos 50€ zu verschleudern. Ich mein wenn das NT abraucht (was der EXTREM Fall ist - wwahrscheinlich wird der PC unter Last einfach ausgehen wenn das NTZ es nicht packt)..na und..dann holt er sich eben eins. Aber wenn beide Grafikkarten die gleiche Leistungsaufnahme haben..ist das doch eigentlich total HIRNIE oder? Ich meine mal im Ernst..ihr kauft Euch doch auch nicht immer gleich "sicherheitshalber" nen neues NT weil die neue Grafikkaret 3W mehr nimmt? Oder womöglich doch?



Klar kann man es so sehen wie du. 50€ sind für manchen leichter für andere nicht so leicht "verschmerzbar". Allerdings steht der Investition von 50€ in ein höherwertiges Netzteil möglicherweise ein Totalausfall des jetzigen Netzteils gegenüber. Sollte sich der TE nicht für ein neues Netzteil entscheiden, bieten sich ihm folgende Möglichkeiten, nachdem er eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut hat:

1. Der PC funktioniert wieterhin wunderbar --> neues Netzteil gespart
2. Der PC geht bei Belastung aus --> Netzteil liefert zu wenig Leistung/Stromstärke --> neues Netzteil muss her
3. Der PC geht (bei Belastung) aus --> Netzteil tot/abgeraucht, keine weiteren Schäden --> neues Netzteil muss her
4. Der PC geht (bei Belastung) aus --> Netzteil tot/abgeraucht und hat weiteren Schaden angerichtet, z. B. CPU --> Netzteil und weitere Komponenten müssen ersetzt werden

Möglichkeit 1 kostet kein Geld, alles andere kostet mindestens den Preis für ein neues Netzteil. Sobald aber Möglichkeit 1 nicht eintritt, wird mindestens ein neues Netzteil fällig und wenn es blöd läuft sogar noch mehr.


----------



## xdave78 (4. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Also ich seh das etwas "strenger"... das Netzteil ist doch wie ne Batterie im Auto, ohne die läuft nix wenn sie erstmal aus ist.



Ja sicherlich. Aber baust Du Dir deswegen in dein neu gekauftes Auto eine Markenbatterie ein die vielleicht 300&#8364; kostet und im Prinzip genau das gleiche macht wie die alte...oder gar eine 24V LKW Batterie weil die auf jeden Fall für jede Eventualität genug Power hat? 

Naja ich weiss nicht ob diese Argumentation auf nem solieden Fundament aufgebaut ist. Ich steh solchen Sachen skeptisch gegenüber, wie gesagt - die GTX260 hat ne änhliche Leistungsaufnahme wie eien Neue. 
KEIN neues Netzteil zu kaufen würde maximal bedeuten: 
(a) der Rechner stürtz unter Last ab 
(b) eher unwahrscheinlich -das NT brennt durch (ist mir noch NIE passiert - was habt ihr da für Teile genommen?)
© man muss nochmal los ein NT besorgen
(d) *wahrscheinlich* läuft es ohne irgendwelche Probleme - 50&#8364; gepart

aber so richtige Nachteile es zu probieren gibt es eigentlich ja nicht. Ich kenne - ganz ehrlich- KEINEN (belegten) Fall in meinen 20 Jahren PC -in dem das Netzteil sozusagen "explodiert" ist und den ganzen PC (CPU, Board usw) zerstört hat. Ich würd sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, dass das gar nicht gehen darf mit in Deutschland zugelassenen Komponenten. Es gibt technisch gesehen auch gar keinen Grund dafür, das so etwas passieren könnte. Es ist ein Ammenmärchen.

Ein neues NT "fürs Gewissen":
(a) vielleicht hätte es auch das alte getan?
(b) 50 &#8364; (ist immerhin ein Spiel ^^) los

Wie gesagt, soll der TE sich unsere Argumente ansehen und selber entscheiden.

LG


----------



## Palimbula (4. August 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ja sicherlich. Aber baust Du Dir deswegen in dein neu gekauftes Auto eine Markenbatterie ein die vielleicht 300€ kostet und im Prinzip genau das gleiche macht wie die alte...oder gar eine 24V LKW Batterie weil die auf jeden Fall für jede Eventualität genug Power hat?
> ...



Baust aus deinem alten Auto denn die Batterie aus um sie in dein neues einzubauen? Das spart, je nach Automarke und Modell, schließlich gleich bis zu ein paar hundert Euro  Das Spielchen liesse sich übrigens noch weiter treiben: Lenkrad, Airbags, Aussenspiegel, Reifen...

*prost*


----------



## xdave78 (4. August 2011)

Ja aber Auto steht hier für den PC...und Batterie für Grafikkarte..das hast Du offenbar nicht verstanden. So wie ich das sehe kauft er sich keinen neuen PC und will die Grafikkarte mitnehmen, sondern will in seinen "alten" PC einfach nur ne Neue einbauen. 




Palimbula schrieb:


> *prost*


Vielleicht einfach mal Einen weniger trinken ...


----------



## muehe (4. August 2011)

wenn das Netzteil die GTX260 packt geht auch ne 560Ti , ATI(AMD) HD6950


----------



## Palimbula (4. August 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ja aber Auto steht hier für den PC...und Batterie für Grafikkarte..das hast Du offenbar nicht verstanden. So wie ich das sehe kauft er sich keinen neuen PC und will die Grafikkarte mitnehmen, sondern will in seinen "alten" PC einfach nur ne Neue einbauen.
> ...



So "schlau" bin ich auch, aber danke für den Hinweis  Laut deinem Post stellst du die Frage ob jemand in sein neues Auto eine neue Batterie einbauen möchte obwohl bereits eine Batterie eingebaut ist. Ich drehe nur den Spieß um und habe dich gefragt ob du dein neues Auto, z. B. VW Touareg, ohne Batterie kaufst, da du die Batterie aus deinem alten Auto, z. B. FIAT Panda, weiter verwenden möchtest  Im Prinzip die gleiche Medaille, nur die andere Seite


----------



## xdave78 (4. August 2011)

Jaja, klär das mal mit Konov - der hat die Autobatterie ins spiel gebracht und ich hab das Beispiel aufgenommen. Konnte ja niemand ahnen, dass Du das Beispiel vollkommen demontierst.


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2011)

Sagt mal, Ihr redet schon fast nur noch von neuen/neuer Netzteil/Grafikkarte?!
Seit wann sorgt ein stärkeres Netztteil für bessere Grafik, wenn das jetzige Netzteil evtl. vollkommen ausreicht?

Habt Ihr überhaupt mal seine Angaben auch nur ansatzweise gelesen?


petermafai19 schrieb:


> Grafikkarte:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
> Chipsatz:	GeForce GTX 260
> Ram:	1792 MB
> Treiber:	8.15.11.8637 (186.37)


Dieser Treiber ist "etwas" veraltet - aber nur etwas. ^^

Aktuell ist der Treiber bei 8.17.12.7533 (275.33). 

Ich würde erstmal den Treiber aktualisieren.
Laut den Treibernotes - müsste es bereits dadurch so einige Performance - etc. - Schübe geben.
Zwischen dem installierten und dem aktuellen Treiber wurde schon so "einige" neuere Versionen veröffentlicht.

*ps. *
Den aktuellen Treiber findest Du hier . <- Nvidia Treiber Download

greetz


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Jaja, klär das mal mit Konov - der hat die Autobatterie ins spiel gebracht und ich hab das Beispiel aufgenommen. Konnte ja niemand ahnen, dass Du das Beispiel vollkommen demontierst.



Ja und ich bleibe dabei:
Die Chance, dass was passiert und danach NICHTS mehr geht, ist da.

Ob die nun deine Aussage nach "warscheinlich" ist oder nicht, das ist ja eine sehr wage Aussage. Theoretisch kann gar nix passieren, theoretisch kann aber auch alles passieren.

Insofern ist das hier eine Frage die man nicht 100%ig beantworten kann. Aber das ist genauso wie mitm Fahrradhelm. Theoretisch kannst du dein ganzes Leben ohne Helm fahren, und es passiert nix. Theoretisch kannst du aber irgendwann auch mitm Kopf irgendwo gegen stoßen und bist tot. Diese hypothetischen Fragestellungen sind eigentlich in dem Fall nicht weiter zu klären.

Aus reiner Sicherheit, wie bereits gesagt, gehört da für mich ein neues Netzteil rein. Was dafür spricht, hab ich ja schon erläutert.
Und wie du richtig erkannt hast, muss der TE jetzt entscheiden, was er denkt.

Oder um es anders zu formulieren: Für mich ist es eine Frage der *Vernunft*.


----------



## xdave78 (4. August 2011)

Hey Konov...sag blos nicht, Du willst mir jetzt auch erzählen, dass das Netzteil explodieren kann und so CPU, Board und Co in den Tod reissen könnte?!
Deine Meinung in allen Ehren...aber 50-60&#8364; für etwas auszugeben, das womöglich nicht kaputt geht/ist hört sich für mich nicht "vernünftig" an - um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. August 2011)

Ich schüttel da jetzt einfach mal nur den Kopf und sage nichts weiter dazu....
Der TE wird jetzt schon wissen was er macht, also lasst es gut sein.


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hey Konov...sag blos nicht, Du willst mir jetzt auch erzählen, dass das Netzteil explodieren kann und so CPU, Board und Co in den Tod reissen könnte?!
> Deine Meinung in allen Ehren...aber 50-60€ für etwas auszugeben, das womöglich nicht kaputt geht/ist hört sich für mich nicht "vernünftig" an - um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen.



Also für mich ist das hier beendet, denn es muss jeder selbst wissen, wie wichtig ihm das ist.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Also ich seh das etwas "strenger"... das Netzteil ist doch wie ne Batterie im Auto, ohne die läuft nix wenn sie erstmal aus ist.
> Und wenn ich nen Zockerrechner zuhause hab (Definitionssache, aber halt ein Rechner, der häufiger zum spielen verwendet wird), dann wäre es mir wichtig, ein gutes und mehr als ausreichendes Netzteil zuhause zu haben.
> 
> In dem Fall des TEs wissen wir nur, dass es sich um ein billiges Noname Teil aus einem Komplettrechner handelt. Die 50 oder 60 Euro sind da meiner Meinung nach eine notwendige Investition zur Stabilität des Systems.





> Model: FSP 400-60APG


Entweder hast du das nicht gelesen, oder du kennst dich auf dem Netzteilmarkt nicht sonderlich gut aus.
Denn Noname ist "FSP Group" keinesfalls, auch wenn es sich hier um ein billiges Modell handelt.
Siehe auch hier:
Link 1
Link 2

allerdings handelt es sich hier um ein billigeres Fabrikat, welches nur 400W Output besitzt. Ehrlich gesagt,
sind 400W Output für eine Grafikkarte die 2 6Pin-Stecker benötigt (also auch schon für die GTX260) 
ziemlich wenig.




Grushdak schrieb:


> Sagt mal, Ihr redet schon fast nur noch von neuen/neuer Netzteil/Grafikkarte?!
> Seit wann sorgt ein stärkeres Netztteil für bessere Grafik, wenn das jetzige Netzteil evtl. vollkommen ausreicht?
> 
> Habt Ihr überhaupt mal seine Angaben auch nur ansatzweise gelesen?
> ...



Solltest du wirklich mal machen, die neusten Treiber sind das erste was man macht wenn man "Probleme" mit der Grafikkarte hat 
(ob sie jetzt zu wenig leistet oder nicht funktioniert ist erstmal egal)


----------



## Konov (5. August 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Entweder hast du das nicht gelesen, oder du kennst dich auf dem Netzteilmarkt nicht sonderlich gut aus.
> Denn Noname ist "FSP Group" keinesfalls, auch wenn es sich hier um ein billiges Modell handelt.
> Siehe auch hier:
> Link 1
> Link 2



Ne so genau wusste ich es dann auch nicht... aber danke für die Info.



Blut schrieb:


> allerdings handelt es sich hier um ein billigeres Fabrikat, welches nur 400W Output besitzt. Ehrlich gesagt,
> sind 400W Output für eine Grafikkarte die 2 6Pin-Stecker benötigt (also auch schon für die GTX260)
> ziemlich wenig.



Womit dann meine These trotzdem bestätigt wäre


----------

